#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Διαχείριση έργων >  > > >  >  > Υγιεινή και Ασφάλεια >  > > >  >  >  Σκαλωσιά Μπαλκονιού ή σκαλωσιά με μπράτσα

## P.A.

Καλημέρα,

 Ξέρετε αν επιτρέπεται να στήνονται τέτοιου είδους σκαλωσιές, αν καλύπτονται από το νομικό πλαίσιο, αν υπάρχουν προδιαγραφές κλπ?

 Προσωπικά δεν τις εμπιστεύομαι και δεν τις χρησιμοποιώ αλλά μιλώντας  με έναν επαγγελματία του χώρου υποστήριζε ότι επιτρέπονται και ότι έχει  όλα τα απαιτούμενα πιστοποιητικά.

 Έχω ήδη επικοινωνήσει με την Σ.ΕΠ.Ι.Ε. και θα έχω απάντηση μέσα στην ημέρα.

 Το ενδιαφέρον είναι ότι τελικώς δεν είναι οικονομικότερες από τις  συμβατικές αλλά γλυτώνει κανείς το κόστος της κατάληψης του πεζοδρομίου  από τον Δήμο.

 Μήπως το έχει κοιτάξει κάποιος το θέμα?

 Ευχαριστώ

----------


## Xάρης

Ποιο είναι το νομοθετικό πλαίσιο (ΦΕΚ) το οποίο δυνητικά τις απαγορεύει;

----------

P.A.

----------


## P.A.

> Ποιο είναι το νομοθετικό πλαίσιο (ΦΕΚ) το οποίο δυνητικά τις απαγορεύει;


Εχθές είχα μια συνομιλία με τον πρόεδρο της Σ.ΕΠ.Ι.Ε. ο οποίος  υποστήριξε ότι δεν έχουν απαγορευθεί από κάποιον νόμο και εφ' όσον έχουν  μελετηθεί εργοστασιακώς και έχουν λάβει πιστοποίηση και τοποθετούνται  σωστά (επίβλεψη) μπορούν να χρησιμοποιηθούν. Στην πράξη βέβαια η  εφαρμογή τους γίνεται από εμπειροτέχνες με ανάλογα αποτελέσματα.



Είναι ενδιαφέρον βέβαια ότι για την πιστοποίησή τους δεν υπάρχει διεθνές πρότυπο καθώς αυτές οι σκαλωσιές είναι ελληνική πατέντα (ενώ  για τις κλασσικές σκαλωσιές υπάρχει ανάλογο ΕΝ) οπότε πρέπει κανείς να  δει τι ειδους πιστοποιηση θα σου δώσει ο τοποθετητής.



Εν  κατακλείδι είναι θέμα του επιβλέποντος μηχανικού να κρίνει αν θα τις  χρησιμοποιήσει ή όχι και τελικώς θα κοστίσουν όσο οι κλασσικές.

----------


## Xάρης

Οι πιστοποιήσεις γίνονται βάσει προτύπων.
Αν δεν υπάρχουν πρότυπα πώς θα πιστοποιηθούν και από ποιον;
Η ΚΥΑ.16440/Φ.10.4/445/1993 τα γράφει αρκετά αναλυτικά.

----------

